# Best cables for SRAM?



## Rouleur (Mar 5, 2004)

I just frayed the hell out the teflon coated (black) rear derailleur cable for an almost new SRAM Force bike. It frayed at the rear derailleur clamp bolt. Seem to have had similar problems years ago when I used similar Aztec coated cables with Shimano Dura Ace. Last 5 years I have been on Campy, and no similar problems with the cables crapping out. I think the Red shifter cables are the standard noncoated wires. Any feedback.


----------



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

Isn't the Pittstop 1.1 mm cable made by SRAM?


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

Red comes with Gore Ride On cables. THe old ones were great, and the new are supposedly that much better. I would either get a Shimano cable since you just need one and they are $3, or get the Ride-On's.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Ride-Ons all the way.


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

The Gore Ride-Ons are standard with Red and they are the best cable set I have seen. Looking to put these on my other bike with Force. Pricey, but worth it.


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

I had an "original" set on my mountain bike for 4 years with no discernable loss of smoothness over that time. They really were great(and they had the old highlighter yellow cable housing!). I'm upgrading to Red levers and looking forward to that. Will put them on my MTB next year when I swap out the cables.


----------



## celeste55 (Aug 15, 2007)

i always use XTR cables with my Ultegra. I didnt put any on my Rival though.


----------



## edorwart (Aug 9, 2007)

Roadrider22 said:


> The Gore Ride-Ons are standard with Red and they are the best cable set I have seen. Looking to put these on my other bike with Force. Pricey, but worth it.


Having just installed Red shifter on my ride, I would have to agree that the Gore Ride-on are the nicest cable I have come across.

Erik


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

The Gore cables on my Red install were great- super smooth. 

:thumbsup:


----------

